# Curious--what makes the EOS so expensive?



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Have seen these at the dealers, but zero on the road until the other night when I saw a new CW '13 on the road, and it looked good with the new tail lights.

Curious, what makes this car so expensive compared to the other VW models?

Also, I realize they got a lighting facelift, but when are these slated for a redesign? Couple years I assume?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Expensive*

I recently found a review of the EOS and the reviewer was asking exactly that question. In fact, he was saying that the car doesn't deliver despite the fact that it is one of VW's most expensive cars. But his conclusion was that you're paying for the roof. Hard-top, Targa and Carbio in one.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

you're paying for the hardtop. not worth it imo. the EOS is to get the axe and wont be refreshed.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

cause you can make the roof disappear


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

The obvious answer to why it is one of VW's most expensive cars is the retractable hard top.

Compare it to similarly equipped cars in the 200-250 HP range, with retractable hard tops, like the Volvo C70 or Mercedes SLK 350 and you will find the Eos pricing very competitive.

Also consider that when the Eos was developed it was a new chassis platform designed from the ground up specifically as convertible. (many manufactures take existing sedan or coupe models and modify them to become convertibles. e.g. Pontiac G6) 

Even though there is lots of parts crossover between the EOS, and other models, VW needs to re-coupe the engineering, design and development costs for a new platform on a single model that is niche specific (i.e. they likely calculated lower sales numbers on a convertible, than on a model platform that offers both a coupe/sedan and cabrio configuration)

It is widely rumored the Eos will be replaced by either a Golf or Passat based Cabrio before the Eos sees another refresh. It will be interesting to see if any of the "convertible specific" platform elements of the Eos follow through to the new offering.

Kevin


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Price the EOS against other hard-top convertibles and then let me know if it's expensive.

Then cross-shop it with other hard-top convertibles that also have a sunroof the opens and then.....oh, that's right, there are NO other hard-top convertibles with a sunroof that opens!

/thread

:laugh:


----------

